# Blue Planet



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been renting this nature series by BBC. 
*This is the best nature documentary series that I've seen.* 
The footage is incredible. I've have marvelled at some of the 
Creator's handiwork that I never knew existed. There are eight episodes.
Narrated by David Attenborough.


----------

